# Satin's 1.5 year birthday



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm Satin MIrranda Hufflepuff

My 1.5 year birthday was on Friday
[attachment=2:2mr9pxp2]satin 1.5 birthday stand 9-26-08 r.jpg[/attachment:2mr9pxp2]

I ate yummy food. Lick, lick, lick...
[attachment=1:2mr9pxp2]satin 1.5 birthday lick 9-26-08 r.jpg[/attachment:2mr9pxp2]

There it goes!
[attachment=0:2mr9pxp2]satin 1.5 birthday poop 9-26-08 r.jpg[/attachment:2mr9pxp2]


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a good hog, right mommy?
[attachment=1:7jqsrs63]satin 1.5 birthday hi mommy 9-26-08 r.jpg[/attachment:7jqsrs63]

*Yes, my baby, you're a good hog. Mommy loves you*

Boy am I tired
[attachment=0:7jqsrs63]satin 1.5 birthday pancake 9-26-08 sm.jpg[/attachment:7jqsrs63]


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

hufflepuff from harry potter?lol 1.5 b-day lol have fun


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

aww those pics are so cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha! :lol: Happy Birthday Miss Hufflepuff!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

heehee happy 1.5 birthday hufflepuff :mrgreen:


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

HAPPY 1.5 YEAR BIRTHDAY SATIN!!! haha :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Luck said:


> hufflepuff from harry potter?lol 1.5 b-day lol have fun


Mostly it's Hufflepuff because she huffed and puffed as a wee baby. Also, she came from LLH where a number of the hedgies are named after Harry Potter characters.

Thanks everyone for your 1.5 birthday wishes


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Satin!!! (Half birthday)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my. She is so lovely. One picture is more adorable than the next!!!!!!!! Hmmmmmmm, an interesting prospect for my official kidnap list!!!!!


----------

